# Bait shop in Pearland



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

Any there any good bait and tackle shops in the Pearland area where I can get live minnows?

Thanks!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Only place I know of is Ray's on Cullen.


----------



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this the shop? Thanks.

Ray's Feed Store‎
13610 Cullen Boulevard
Houston, TX 77047-4813
(713) 738-7521


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

that is the one.


----------

